
Ask HN: Anyone using NLP to tag sentences? - mrburton
I&#x27;m curious if anyone has attempted to analyze text and determine which sentences are about a given topic.<p>e.g., This is about salary or time off
======
drraid0
Yes I have. Convolutional Nets work well for simpler cases. See [Yoon Kim
2014]([https://arxiv.org/abs/1408.5882](https://arxiv.org/abs/1408.5882)). FYI
"Tagging" in NLP is more used for labelling individual words (verbs, nouns,
pronouns, etc). "Classification" is a better keyword here.

------
kehers
IBM Watson: [https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/natural-
language-u...](https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/natural-language-
understanding/api/v1/#get-analyze)

------
sharemywin
Google:

[https://cloud.google.com/natural-language/](https://cloud.google.com/natural-
language/)

